# Landscaping/gardening opportunities???



## Green man

So if I move to Portugal with my 17 years experience in Landscape gardening and a passion for creating beautiful outdoor spaces would anyone employ me. What are my prospects in this "field"?
In SA I am self employed and specialise in small residential gardens for those who want something really special and creative, if you know what I mean...


----------



## PETERFC

Green man said:


> So if I move to Portugal with my 17 years experience in Landscape gardening and a passion for creating beautiful outdoor spaces would anyone employ me. What are my prospects in this "field"?
> In SA I am self employed and specialise in small residential gardens for those who want something really special and creative, if you know what I mean...


Hi Greenman

Welcome to the Forum. Sorry i am not the person to help you as i am still in the UK but i do hope taht there is someone who can help.

Good luck

Peterfc 666?


----------



## silvers

Gardeners work here for as little as €8 per hour. That isn't much to raise a family on.


----------



## Catx

silvers said:


> Gardeners work here for as little as €8 per hour. That isn't much to raise a family on.


Around here, they often earn less than that


----------



## mitz

silvers said:


> Gardeners work here for as little as €8 per hour. That isn't much to raise a family on.


I dream of making €8.00 an hour. You have an expensive gardener!


----------



## John999

The firm who did my gardens, (front 150m2, back 700m2) call once a week to keep the grass and trees spotless, ( wife do the flowers), charge 50 euros a month. Contract for a full year. That will give you an idea of the prices on Silver coast
John999


----------



## Green man

PETERFC said:


> Hi Greenman
> 
> Welcome to the Forum. Sorry i am not the person to help you as i am still in the UK but i do hope taht there is someone who can help.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Peterfc 666?


By the way would you say that gardeners are beter off in the U.K. than in Portugal as I am also considering this option.


----------



## Green man

Around where? It sounds like a scary place!


----------



## John999

Green man said:


> Around where? It sounds like a scary place!


It isn´t but there are no golden mines to be discovered. The 3 top job´s, 20 to 30% of the expats in portugal are trying to do are:
1-Selling properties to local state agents or builders
2. Pet and house sitting/ kennels
3-Landscaping/gardening/pools 
John999


----------



## yorkshire lass

John999 said:


> It isn´t but there are no golden mines to be discovered. The 3 top job´s, 20 to 30% of the expats in portugal are trying to do are:
> 1-Selling properties to local state agents or builders
> 2. Pet and house sitting/ kennels
> 3-Landscaping/gardening/pools
> John999


does it matter, a job is a job for those who need one, and even better for those who can get them, only the few are lucky enough not to need one.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"Giz a job ? I can do that !


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> "Giz a job ? I can do that !


Sorry Mr.Blueskies

Yossa beat you to it.

Peterfc 666?


----------

